# nightlights



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Before I knew that fish needed to have darkness to sleep and rest, I left the tank light on 24 hours a day in my fish tank. It didn't matter what kind of fish. I like to enjoy my betta tank at night, so I turn the light on for 2-4 hours at night. I would like to see the fish more, so would a night light be any good at all, or would they still need complete darkness at night?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_As long as they have a dark cave to hide in, and plants to keep the light out, the tank lights need to be out, but a light dim, in the room is fine, _

_I used to do it that way, with my daughter's light in her room, when our first fish was in her room in a Kritter keeper, that didnt have a light anyways, but she still needed a night light, so he got sleep with her light on, or if you have a timer, when you can leave on until your sleeping, like that first 2 hours then it shuts off automatically..then that's ok too.. Both of our fish are in bigger tanks, now and in the living room, so I just shut out the tank lights, and leave on a dim nightlight in the living room for the main light in case we have to go downstairs, for anything, but that does not bother either one of them_


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I put mine into total darkness overnight, I thought they needed the sleep and day/night routine


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, what about LED lights that are for the tank itself. I saw one in the betta section of a pet store today. On the box, it said that it could be used as a nightlight, but I wonder if it would be too bright.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish (and plants) do need a period of total darkness, but after the tank light goes out, you can get a moonlight for the tank for a few hours. Moonlights are usually dim LED lights. I've seen some really neat videos of what people have done with them on youtube. I've also seen them sold online, too. I'm getting a few for my community tanks. 

The nightlight that you saw in the tank is moonlighting and would be fine to leave on for a few hours after the tank light goes out. Leaving that light on a timer would be great if you want to use it as a night light.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Not sure but LED I think can be bright are they clear or colored ? I got a Aqua Glo light at my LFS and its a peachy coral color 15 watt bulb . I got it cause Perseus doesnt seem to like a very bright light and this one is perfect for him although I am using a brighter one now cause I got some water plants and they are floating up top of the water and block some of the light so now he doesnt seem to mind it as much now when I use the bright one the hood came with. If you could find one of those I think it would work perfect for you !

I think that after say 10 at night they need some darkness to sleep and I turn off the lights in the room he is in but have a light night in the room that just plugs into the wall. Hope you find something that works for you and your fish.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Fish should have a few hours of total darkness every night, you can put a moon light led and turn it off once your done. Just because you would like to view your fish doesn't mean subjecting them to rest deprivation.


----------

